# Anyone with a room to rent Mon-Thursday in Bristol?



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello Bristolians,

I am working in Bristol Mon-Fri for the next few months. I'm looking for a room to rent (preferably a double bed but not essential) Mon night to Thurs night close to The City centre or Bedminster.

This would be until 20/04/2007.

If anyone has a room for rent or knows someone with one, please send me a PM.

Cheers,

Cpatain Rbubish


----------



## xenon (Jan 27, 2007)

Not me mate but try looking on the Venue site. They often have free ads for house shares.
Venue


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jan 27, 2007)

Cheers, I'll check it out.

Anyone else?


----------



## astral (Jan 27, 2007)

Cpatain Rbubish said:
			
		

> Cheers, I'll check it out.
> 
> Anyone else?



We just let our spare room sorry, but I'll let you know if anything else comes up. In the mean time try easyroommate.com


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 27, 2007)

Damn! I just checked with my mate- you sound like perfect lodger material, but unfortunately she has her current asshole lodger on 6 weeks notice.... 

I would offer but My spare room needs doing up before i could consider anyone renting it...and I am crap at living with people and really grumpy!! I will ask around though


----------



## trashpony (Jan 27, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I would offer but My spare room needs doing up before i could consider anyone renting it...and I am crap at living with people and really grumpy!! I will ask around though



But apart from that you're the perfect landlady 

I'll ask my bristolian mates too


----------



## big eejit (Jan 27, 2007)

I've got a friend with a spare room that she sometimes rents. I'll ask her. She has cats - if that's a problem.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jan 28, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Damn! I just cheacked with my mate- you sound like perfect lodger material, but unfortunately she has her current asshole lodger on 6 weeks notice....
> 
> I would offer but My spare room needs doing up before i could consider anyone renting it...and I am crap at living with people and really grumpy!! I will ask around though



No one is grumpy for long around Cpatain Rbubish Kali, you know that!


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jan 28, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> I've got a friend with a spare room that she sometimes rents. I'll ask her. She has cats - if that's a problem.



Cat's, kid's, Elephants, whatever, not aproblem. I have a room sorted but I wont see until Monday night when I stay there so would be grateful to hear any other options.

Rbubish


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jan 28, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> But apart from that you're the perfect landlady
> 
> I'll ask my bristolian mates too



Cheers trashpony


----------



## big eejit (Jan 28, 2007)

I checked and the room's definitely available. It's just down the road from me 10 minutes walk from the centre. I's north of the city though so bedminster is on the other side.

PM me if you want more details.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 29, 2007)

Its bloody expensive renting rooms here.

hope yours works out. I'd offer you soace here but

a) Son has returned to claim his old bedroom for the forseeable future and

b) I'm actually on the outskirts of the city...nearer the somerset border!


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jan 29, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Its bloody expensive renting rooms here.
> 
> hope yours works out. I'd offer you soace here but
> 
> ...


Aw, cheers for the thought anyway fizzerbird


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 30, 2007)

Are you about this weekend?

A few of us are meeting up for bevvies and I'm not sure what else at the mo...

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=192652


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jan 30, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Are you about this weekend?
> 
> A few of us are meeting up for bevvies and I'm not sure what else at the mo...
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=192652


That would be really nice to meet some me the Bristolian Urbanites but I'm only down here mon-fri  Maybe if you do a meet sometime on one of those nights, although I realise the danger in school night Urban meets


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 30, 2007)

oh, I can't be doing with school night meets!

Spesh If I am on playground duty next day!


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jan 30, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> oh, I can't be doing with school night meets!
> 
> Spesh If I am on playground duty next day!


Lightweight?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 1, 2007)

Cpatain Rbubish said:
			
		

> Lightweight?



You obviously dont know me my dear...


----------



## Isambard (Feb 2, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'm actually on the outskirts of the city...nearer the somerset border!



It's the Chew Valley Massive innit blud!    

xxxXXXxxx


----------



## hp66 (Feb 2, 2007)

Waves to Fizzer, Isambard. Maybe see you at kabu?   
Just a word of warning to unsuspecting Bristurbanites.  This Cpatain Rbubish geezer: I know it's not nice to gossip, but Ive a sneaking suspicion that "ee's a wrong-un an' no mistake"


----------



## Isambard (Feb 2, 2007)

highpriestess66 said:
			
		

> "ee's a wrong-un an' no mistake"



We've nuthin' against wrong-uns me and Fizzer!  


*waves* 

I was just thinking of you last week HP66. 
I can't make Kabu as I'm running a vibrant charideee club night (and all for for free, natch) somewhere else that night.
Have a boogy for me and stay off them laughing gas balloons as they can lead you astray..... Allegedly.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 2, 2007)

<waves @ HP66>

Hola hon! 

Will deffo be at kabu...can't wait. Be good to catch up!

As for wrong 'uns...no probs. As Izzy says...nothing against 'em, infact I'm trained in the art of taming them. I have a proven track record


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 6, 2007)

highpriestess66 said:
			
		

> Just a word of warning to unsuspecting Bristurbanites.  This Cpatain Rbubish geezer: I know it's not nice to gossip, but Ive a sneaking suspicion that "ee's a wrong-un an' no mistake"


 What sort of wrongun would rent this wrongun a room?  Anyway the U75 wronguns are so wrong they must be right! It's like a double negative making a positive


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 6, 2007)

erm...I'm a good 'un i'll av e know!


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 6, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> erm...I'm a good 'un i'll av e know!



Yeah right!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 7, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Yeah right!



ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh!


----------

